# Christening the New Slingshot



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made a slingshot today, a rather unremarkable crab apple natural, and wanted to do something fun with it. I decided to give it a christening, like you do when a chick smashes a bottle of champagne on your yacht. Having neither lovely ladies nor champagne at my disposal, I decided to use a bottle of skunky light beer and a 100' shot to get the job done :lol:

First, here's the shooter. It went from a spot in the woodpile to a finished shooter in about 35min of work:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I make slingshots like this one a lot! They're fun and easy to make and almost always shoot really well. I was thinking about using tabs but decided to just keep it simple with some fixed tubes. There's more handshock but it's still not that bad and this rig hits really hard with 1/2" steel. This fork sat outside for almost two years and had some nasty, rotted bark on it so I was hoping for some spalting/figuring but it was not to be.

Here's the vid. Note that no drinkable beer was harmed during the making of this video!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why my videos not embed anymore? I blame the new computer...


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good shooting bud, as always. Love the natty!

Cheers.

E.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NO, NO, NO ... don't waste that beer!!! Ah well ... it was a light beer. Great shooting, M.J ... once more it just goes to show that a natural is certainly capable of getting the job done.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet shot on that bottle of imitation/diet beer







. . .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Real men don't drink fizzy yellow beer!!! :drinkup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what kind of tubes are those,what is that in the center of the tubes


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The tubes are some exceptionally hard hitting amber 2040s. At least, I'm pretty sure they are. SS Slinger sent them to me and they weren't labeled.
In the middle is a tie made of the same nylon string I use for pouch ties. It helps minimize tangling for faster reloading.


----------

